# Speaking of baby name popularity



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

How popular is your child's name?

Towards the bottom right of this link, there's a space to enter your child's name and it'll tell you how common it is. If you have more than one child, I guess just pick one to use for the poll.









http://www.ssa.gov/OACT/babynames/


----------



## Limabean1975 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hiya Limabean. I voted assuming you meant popularity in the last reported year.


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

both my kids are 401+ for the year they were born, but dd's name is steadily rising and is now at 353


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Limabean1975* 
Hiya Limabean. I voted assuming you meant popularity in the last reported year.

Hi Limabean!









However you want to do it -- either their birth year or the most recent year available (which I think is 2007).


----------



## LaLaLaLa (Oct 29, 2007)

Wow, my kids' names, fairly popular when I was a kid, are currently dropping like rocks. DD's name is into the 400s now, after decreasing every year for the past six years. DS's name is in the 100s, so falling more slowly, but also continuously. Interesting.


----------



## ALittleBitCrunchy (Jan 8, 2005)

One is in the top 5 and the other is in the top 50. Oddly enough, I only remember meeting 2-3 kids with DS's name in 7 years, and I've never met a child with DD's name. I typically see her name on 20-25 year olds. We knew they were both high on name lists because they are traditional names


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

As far as I know, there aren't any other kids with any of my kid's names.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

If I use his spelling it's over 400th

If I use the traditional spelling (Brody instead of Brodie) it's 105th

His middle name was not in the top 1000 at all


----------



## Mal85 (Sep 3, 2008)

Well, when I put in DD's actual name-- Owyn-- it's no where on the list of top 1000 names. However, Owen is #56 in boy's names. So there are many other people with the same name as her, but very few girls.


----------



## emaye_to_2 (Jan 16, 2008)

My daughter's name was not in the top 1000 popular names in the last 7 yrs.
My son's name was ranked between 100-150.


----------



## burke-a-bee (Jan 8, 2005)

DS1 not in top 1000.
DS2 is 69
DS3 is not in the top 1000
DD is not in the top 1000


----------



## Lynn08 (Dec 2, 2008)

Our dd's name is in the top 10 this year, but _she_ was supposed to be a _he_ and all we did was feminize the boy's name we had chosen. (It was the only girl's name we could agree on







)


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Wesley ranges 154-195 in the last 10 years and Seth ranges 90-115 in the last 3 years.


----------



## Keeta (Jul 4, 2005)

DS's name was 373rd for his birth year


----------



## Miranda2r14 (Jan 20, 2008)

Braden 156 for 2007


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I didn't vote because I couldn't decided which kid's name to choose









By my specific spellings, and the year 2007:

Denae = not in the top 1,000
Nathan = 24
Jayden = 18
Lincoln = 224

so, I'm all over the place with baby naming: from 18th most popular to not even in the top 1000.

Kinda funny that Jayden is the most popular of my kids' names, I seem to recall some of my family saying, "I've never heard of that one"


----------



## FiveLittleMonkeys (Jan 21, 2009)

#1 was 230 in her birth year, 345 in 2007

#2 was 328 in her birth year, 512 in 2007

#3 was 70 in her birth year, 61 in 2007

#4 was 70 in his birth year, 74 in 2007


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

It is not in the top 1000 names for the last 9 years.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

My son doesn't rank and my daughter bested at 629. Why I'm shocked!


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

*DD's first name*

Birth year: #16
Most recent: #29

*DS's first name*

Birth year: #25
Most recent: #3

*DD's middle name*

Birth year: #827
Most recent: Not on the list

*DS's middle name*

Birth year: #31
Most recent: #51


----------



## Avecilla (Jan 24, 2008)

Both of their names are in the 201 to 300 range for 2001.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

Voted for ds1, sadly very popular. 18 for the year he was born.
ds2 - 52 the year he was born
ds3 - 20 in 2007

Ugh, I always wanted less popular names for my kids, but just finding names we agreed on was a nightmare.


----------



## straighthaircurly (Dec 17, 2005)

His official name is not even in the top 1000, but his nickname that we use is wildly popular.


----------



## Logan's mommy (Jan 19, 2007)

Ds1's for the year he was born (2001) was 29.

Ds2's for 2007 (he was born in 2008) was 427.

My name was 10 in 2007, surprising to me... I didn't think Elizabeth was a very popular name.

Dh's name was 9, not surprising, Matthew is a name I hear all the time (in fact, it's my brother's name, too.)


----------



## SaraLe6 (Mar 4, 2009)

Tobias is 477, was 485 the year he was born. It looks like it is VERY slowly gaining a little more popularity, but still a rare name.

Eagan hasn't been in the top 1000 in the last 9 years. I doubt it's ever been in the top 1000.


----------



## Maela (Apr 2, 2006)

Dd's name spelled how we spell it is not in the top 1000.

The traditional spelling was in the 600s in 2007.


----------



## angelamariebee (Jun 20, 2008)

DD's name was in the 700's. I'm surprised it's not more popular. I guess I can't be TOO surprised though, because I picked a less popular name on purpose.


----------



## Momily (Feb 15, 2007)

DS is top 10 for the year he was born, slowly falling and now at 20. His first middle name has been bopping around between 750 and 1000 for both genders for the past 10 years. His 2nd middle name is not in the top 1000.


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

DS- #3
DD- not on the radar


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

#1 - 120
#2 - 1 (Emilie!)
#3 - 104


----------



## ckberkey (Jan 7, 2006)

#1 726 in his birth year and steadily becoming less popular









#2 264 in his birth year and losing popularity since

#3 79 in his birth year

Fun link!


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Jeanita and Terran aren't even in the top 1000.

Christopher is #2 for the year he was born


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

Ds1: The year he was born it was ranked 176. In 2007 it was ranked 64.
Ds2: Year he was born it ranked 12. In 2007 it ranked 16.

(I've always felt a little guilty that ds1 got a "cooler" name, but then someone pointed out to me that it's just as likely that ds1 will be jealous that ds2 got a more "normal" name. There's no way to win this one!)


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

DS' name is in the high 700s with an americanized spelling and not on the list with the accent mark in it's place.


----------



## ~PurityLake~ (Jul 31, 2005)

Sophia ranks 6

Abigail ranks 8

I did not select their names based on popularity. I chose their names, including middle names, for meaning and to honor family.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Ds: #33 in his birth year, #51 in 2007. I expect it will hover between 25 and 60 most of the time as it's a very traditional name. (Middle name was 12 in 01, and 12 in 07).

Dd:#42 in her birth year, #54 in 2007. She has a traditional name too, but there are a number of different versions of it. (Middle name was #98 in 04 and rose to 66 in 07.)


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zjande* 
As far as I know, there aren't any other kids with any of my kid's names.









I'm dying to know them now! If you share I promise not to use them.







:

I voted for dd2~ 354 for year of her birth. It was 964 for the year of birth of her namesake, which surprised me.

Dd1 isn't listed in it's male or female spelling.


----------



## Viola (Feb 1, 2002)

DD1, 102 for her birth year, 97 as of 2007, not ranked for boys
DD2, 477 for her birth year (411 for boys in the same year), 609 as of 2007 (for girls)

They both have fairly common names, but my DD2's name is the same as her great grandmother's, and is considered a nickname these days. So her name is heard frequently, it's just not given as the name on the social security records. If I had given her the non-nickname spelling, it wouldn't even be ranked for her birth year, but would be 95th for boys born in her year. I decided to give her the more feminine version. I had no idea that even that version was more popular for boys than girls.


----------



## lemurik (Jul 26, 2007)

DS's is ranked 13
DD the way we spell 972, common spelling 68.


----------



## JessicaTX (Jul 9, 2006)

birth year 2007
1. 384 222
2. 122 56
3. not in top 1000 in the past 8 years
4. Not in top thousand in the past 6 years


----------



## graymom (Jun 27, 2005)

nm


----------



## graceomalley (Dec 8, 2006)

Grrrr. Becoming too popular, unfortunately. In the other thread I said that they hadn't even been common names, but if the trend keeps continuing both names will be considered common before too long.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

None of their names are in the top 1000 for any year since they got them until now.


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

dd1 is 934 in 2003 and not on the list since then.
dd2 - nickname she goes by 175 in 2007, full name 271 in 2007.

I like http://www.babynamewizard.com/ to see popularity in a visual way and across the years. Dd1's name was much more popular in the '30s, '40s, and '50s and then took a fairly steep nosedive. dd2's was 31 in the 1910s.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

My sons name came 406 in year 1999! lol...It is like 700+ something for 2007.
The girls name I have waiting for any potential girl I have is in the 300s!
The boys name I have is not even in the top 1000's! lol


----------



## mamabohl (May 21, 2005)

interesting...my older ds, Trevor was born in 2002 and his name was # 81 that year, but it's been going down every year. We've only ever met one other child named Trevor, and we've lived in 2 countries (it was more popular in England, where he was born, but the first other Trevor we've met has been here in VA). My second son, Isaiah was # 45 in 2004 when he was born, and it's hovered right around there. We do ocasionally see Isaiah's but it's still not very common. My daughter, to be born in July, will be named Tessa, in 2007 it was # 189. I've never known anyone named Tessa except the character in The Constant Gardener.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

My Katherine's name was #33 when she was born and #39 more recently. She was named after her Paternal Grandmother.

My Gary's name was #190 when he was born and #338 more recently. His Biological Father talked me into naming him after him.


----------



## NiteNicole (May 19, 2003)

Not in the top 1000 for the past 9 years. It's not a common name and I've never met anyone else with her name, but it's still a classic and traditional name.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

85 for the year my daughter was born. 98 for my son. However, in my country, my son's name is ridiculously popular. I dind't realize at the time.


----------



## harmonyhobbit (Sep 16, 2008)

I voted for my first child. #27 for the year he was born, #26 now, slightly higher in between.
My second child #180 when he was born, #190 in 2007.
The new baby's (likely) name #59. Yikes, I didn't think it was that popular!


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

DS #1: 145 in his birth year
DS #2: Not in the top 1000


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

dd1 is/was #25ish, has become a bit more popular though this is the first year I've actually met another

ds1 is/was #25ish too







, I do know a couple others with his name
Both dd1 and ds are old, classic, family names

dd2 is something close to the 200 mark, I do get alot of "oh, I haven't heard that in a long time, in fact I never knew someone named that...", though I've seen it here and there on mdc







so many of us have similar taste

*Zjande*~ your kids have very cool names


----------



## Okapi (Jul 11, 2008)

DD's name hasn't been in the top 1000 since the 1950s, but I wouldn't be surprised if it starts moving up. We got it from a character in a pretty popular show - in fact, one of our co-worker's named her son after another character from the same show.


----------



## riverscout (Dec 22, 2006)

My daughter's name "is not in the top 1000 names for any year of birth in the last 9 years."

My son's name was ranked in the 300's in the last year reported (2007) but wasn't even ranked until 2000.

I voted "401+" just because it was closest match to both.


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

#1 -- Darwin; not in top 1000 for his birth year, but now it's 812
#2 -- Solomon; 437 in his birth year, now 456
#3 -- Miriam; 274 in birth year, now 303
#4 -- Rasmus; not in top 1000 for the last 10 years (but it's 39 in Sweden, apparently)

I averaged it out and chose the last option.


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

DD's name is pretty popular. Has been in the top 100 since '00 and peaked at #54. Both DSs have less common names. DS1's name isn't in the top 1000 unless you change the spelling a bit then it's in the 700s. DS2 is in the 700-900s.


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

DS1 - #76 in birth year, now it's #17
DS2 - #295 in birth year, now #377
DS3 - #37 in birth year, now #3

DD1 - #3 in birth year, now #7
DD2 - #18 in birth year, now #26
DD3 - #6 in birth year, now #8


----------



## LizzyBNY (Feb 23, 2009)

The year she was born 2001 dd was 290 but has gotten steadily more popular and is now 69th. Wow


----------



## Tizzy (Mar 16, 2007)

Both our DS's names and any others that we like seem to fall in the 500 - 600 range.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

I'm assuming you mean in the United States. Dd's name is non-existent here in the US, but is probably in the top 50 names in my dh's native language.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

My first son's name is ranked 387 in 2007 and my second son has not been in the top 1000 in the last nine years.


----------



## AnalogWife (Sep 8, 2007)

I think mine will *always* be in the Top 50. DH chose it, he's named after someone else. I'm completely fine with a classic, non-trendy name...but half the reason why I want another baby is because I want to name one myself.







DH says this isn't a good enough reason to bring someone else into the world.


----------



## soccermama (Jul 2, 2008)

DS's name is ranked #38 in 2007.


----------



## Mbella (Apr 5, 2007)

Sienna ranked 177 in 2006 (her birth year)
Carter ranked 80 in 2007 (he was born in 2008)

Unfortunately both of their names are becoming more popular every year.


----------



## AVeryGoodYear (Mar 31, 2009)

Maia is #608 for females in 2007. Kinda interesting


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

ds: "Not in the top 1,000 for any year of birth for the last 9 years"









dd: #21 in 2007 (I know it's getting super-popular







, but it was my g'mother's name and we wanted to honor her)


----------



## Angierae (Aug 17, 2004)

Both girls are in the top 25 and boy is not in the top 1000. And all are family names, go figure.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

My kids are 31, 60, and 15 for their birth years. My own name was #1 for my birth year and several years on either side. DH's is 274 for the year he was born.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

Quote:

I like http://www.babynamewizard.com/ to see popularity in a visual way and across the years. Dd1's name was much more popular in the '30s, '40s, and '50s and then took a fairly steep nosedive. dd2's was 31 in the 1910s.
I like that also! DD #3's name peaked in the 1880's then went way down, and recently got popular again.


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

DD's first name was 271 in the year she was supposed to have been born (2007) - I guess they don't have the information for 2008 yet.
Her middle name was 351.

But her first name was DH's choice - if I'd been in charge of naming her it wouldn't have come anywhere near the top 1000!

ETA: According to the babynamewizard website Eleanor is 49 in popularity in England, where my DH is from - so it's even more popular than I'd thought... Never mind, if we have another I get to name it!


----------



## AndVeeGeeMakes3 (Mar 16, 2007)

First Name: 545
Middle Name: 20
Second Middle Name (or first part of hyphenated last name?): Not on List

I think it's pretty interesting that most of our kids' names are in the 400+ range. Says something about us, huh?







:







:


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

DS1 - 507 for his first name, middle name is 6

DS2-not even on the chart, his middle name is 791


----------



## LionessMom (Mar 12, 2008)

all 3 girls came back about 125 for the last 5 years.
DS name is 11-12 for the last 14 years.


----------



## phrogger (Oct 16, 2006)

DS 1 Vincent for 2007 (not sure how to pick his birth year) it is number 110. I didn't think it was that common.

DS 2 Victor 104, again, didn't know it was that common

DSS Jacob 1 I obviously didn't name him and wouldn't have picked that name. It has been number 1 since the year he was born.

baby to be Shane 184 from 2 years ago.

At least the 3 I picked the names for, they weren't overly common or even in the top 100, but not overly used either.


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

DS was #41 the year he was born and is #47 last year.

DD is #579


----------



## Caneel (Jun 13, 2007)

DS's name is 120 but I have never met another yet. He is 3.5 years old


----------



## Dahlea (May 15, 2008)

He doesn't make the 1000 cut.


----------



## Kritto (Apr 30, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *weliveintheforest* 
both my kids are 401+ for the year they were born, but dd's name is steadily rising and is now at 353

I think our DDs share a name! I love that the only people I've met who've known someone with her name say something like "Oh, that was my great-aunt's name!"


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

Wow, I guess "Destiny" (my older daughter's name) is far more popular than "Deanna", my younger daughter's name. Crazy. I choose Destiny because I thought it might be uncommon. Funny how that works.


----------



## mama2peyton (Oct 9, 2008)

hi


----------



## Logan's mommy (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama2peyton* 
DD's name (Peyton) was #121 for 2007. Her middle name, Elizabeth (which is my middle name as well) was #10 in 2007. I had no idea our family name was so popular!

Around here (Indiana, the Colts, Peyton Manning), Peyton is far more common... it's used as a boy and a girl name. It seems like there is at least one in every class ds1 has been in. He's got a little girl Peyton in his class and a little boy Peyton on the bus.


----------



## MamaJenese (Aug 14, 2006)

Elliot hase been between 300-500 but because there are multiple spellings it is more popular than that really. Millicent has not been in the top 1000!


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

In their year of birth my kids' names were ranked
792nd, 565th, 301st though each name is getting more popular.


----------



## hookahgirl (May 22, 2005)

DDs is no where to be found, and DS has gone up quite a bit from when we picked it out (4 years ago) to when we got around to having a boy (8 months ago) I would have wanted something a bit less popular /trendy for him, but DH was in love with the name LOL


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

The year she was born, 2004, it was 331. In 2007, it was 207.


----------



## LuxPerpetua (Dec 17, 2003)

Not in the top 1000 for the past 9 years


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

401+


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

DS is #6, although I think I have met only one other Christopher that is under 18. His name has been in the top 10 since 1967 but I like having a classic name.


----------



## earthgirl (Feb 6, 2006)

Neither mine nor my DD's were in the top 1000 for the past 9 years.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

DD not in top 1000.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

All three of my kid's names are more than 401+. My youngest's name isn't in the top 1000 for the last 9 yrs.


----------



## nolansmummy (Apr 19, 2005)

DD- 383
Ds- 133

My name: Number 1









Dh number 10

There is a reason why we tried to pick less common names


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

DS is consistantly in the top 20 for the last 9 years.

My DD is not in the top 1000. Not surprising considring I made her name up.


----------



## jimblejamble (May 18, 2007)

The girl name we have picked out isn't in the top 1000 and the boy name we have is in the top 50 (as of 2007).


----------



## tabrizia (Oct 24, 2007)

I couldn't vote twice, but it worked out since both are 400+ DS' name was 427 in 2007 when he was born and has been hovering around there for years, DD's name isn't even on the charts, and hasn't been since 1965.


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

My oldest's name is in the 30s, second son's name is about 300 and my daughter's name is in the early 300s-- all in their birth years.


----------



## aua(TM)?lait (Apr 14, 2009)

DS#1 was rank 44 the year he was born.
DS#2 rank "was never in the top 1000 names in the last one hundred years"
DD#1 rank "was never in the top 1000 names in the last one hundred years"
DD#2 rank "was never in the top 1000 names in the last one hundred years"










I'll use ds#1 for the poll I guess. Interestingly enough, the worst year for his name was 1950 (997), meanwhile, there were many years that it wasn't even used. 2000 was it's best year (35). Huh. That was kinda fun.


----------



## CherylDec&Jul (Dec 19, 2006)

DD - over 600; Ds - over 100.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

36 - Katherine.

Although people always assume it's Kaitlyn...which is actually LESS popular, but, ok. LOL.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

I didn't vote but here are my 5...

DS - Year of Birth 460 /Latest 456

DD1 - 76/38

DD2 - Not on Top 1000

DD3 - 11/10

DD4 - Not on Top 1000

Not sure if they track middle names as well but they are...
DS - 512/760
DD1 - 682/794 (She shares the name of my grandmother, which is also a popular singer's name and the reason it is her middle and not her first name.)
DD2 - Not in Top 1000/Male Equivalent is #1
DD3 - 976 for her spelling (which I took from an actress)/ 274 & 296 for common spelling
DD4 - Not on Top 1000


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

Quote:

My name was 10 in 2007, surprising to me... I didn't think Elizabeth was a very popular name.
We go to a very small church and it is the most popular name among all of us. We had 4 of them at one point, including my dd3.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Gosh, how did all those names get so popular if 50% of poll respondents have kids with super uncommon names?


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

Both my kids have one fairly common name and one not very popular name.

DS1: First name ranked 425 for 2007 (647 his birth year)
Middle name ranked 15 for 2007 (18 his birth year)

DS2: First name ranked 30 for 2007 (he was born in 08)
Middle name is not in the top 1000

Both kids have a first name that is biblical and of our own choosing and their middle names are from their great grandfathers.


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

I have one son whose name is not on the charts. (He's the one I used for the poll







)

One son whose name is 70 and rising.

Dd whose name is 250 and falling.


----------



## amynbebes (Aug 28, 2008)

I assumed this would be the case but Anna-Rebekah isn't in the top 1000


----------



## First Time Mama (Jan 26, 2007)

DS name is ranked 548, for the year 2007 which is the year of his birth. It has fallen from the 900's since 2001. Interesting. His middle name is one of the most popular.


----------



## First Time Mama (Jan 26, 2007)

OH, his name is Milo Jacob. I guess the name Milo is becoming more popular. We didn't want a super popular name, but one that was fairly common.


----------



## Krystal323 (May 14, 2004)

two of my kids' names are in the top 50-100, the other one is like #890 or something.









cool to see how many unique names we have here!


----------



## meg-momto2 (Apr 23, 2007)

neither on my kids names are on list. i seen a few men with my sons name(Massimo) and i highly doubt i'll ever see a Artemisia. i'm sure if i looked up they're nicknames they'd be right on top.


----------



## MCR (Nov 20, 2001)

Dd is is top 100
Ds#1 close to 1000
Ds#2 top 100


----------



## *Eva* (Jul 31, 2008)

Van's is 810 and Ian's is 74. I'm peeved though, mine is going to hit the top 100 soon and people are constantly butchering my name. It's pronounced EEEEE-vuh, not Ay-vuh, it starts with an E not an A get it right. Actually its really pronounced Ee-fuh, but as long as you pronounce it with an E I'll deal with it. Ok end rant roflmao.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

just checked my own name (Anika)-998 in 1977 and 510 in 2007


----------



## leighann79 (Aug 4, 2005)

I voted for my first child and what the popularity was when she was born.

Fiona- 474 in 1999, 352 in 2007
Eric- 44 in 2001, 83 in 2007
Colleen- 774 in 2005, 898 in 2006 (not sure why they didn't have 2007?)
William (due in August)- #8, I'm not thrilled, but William is a family name on both sides and we really want to use it.


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

And I thought I was so original! I came up with 48 and 56.


----------



## Avarie (Sep 8, 2004)

I had to use the year 2006, because the 2008 data isn't entered yet. Both of my boys were in the 101 - 150 range.


----------



## Irishmommy (Nov 19, 2001)

Dd1 year of birth - 46, now between 150 and 200
Dd2 year of birth - 87, now between 1 and 50
Me year of birth - 59, now between 900 and 1000
Dh year of birth - 29, now between 150 and 200

I hope that doesn't make it too obvious!


----------



## SomedayMom (May 9, 2002)

DS1 is 258, pretty steady
DS2 is 140, rapidly rising to my dismay


----------



## *Aimee* (Jan 8, 2007)

Rune and Leif. Both didn't hit the 1000







I did meet another Rune though. And I know Leif is becoming more popular. Most people we've met pronounce it Leaf though, we're Lay-f.


----------



## MonAmiBella (Sep 30, 2007)

DS was between 350-400 for the year he was born, between 200-250 for 2007. DD1 was between 100-150 for the year she was born, between 50-100 for 2007. DD2 was between 800-850 for the year she was born, between 750-800 for 2007.

We had to find French/English names, DD2 has a very French name which gets massacred frequently.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Lina's consistently in the 990s. Not why we picked it, though.

The name popularity thing isn't as significant as it used to be. It's nothing like when there were a million Lindas born each year from '48 to '52


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leighann79* 
William (due in August)- #8, I'm not thrilled, but William is a family name on both sides and we really want to use it.









Thing is, you don't meet that many Williams of any age. I'd rather have my kid be the only "William" at play group than one of several "uniquely" named kids, y'know?


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *finn'smama* 
just checked my own name (Anika)-998 in 1977 and 510 in 2007

I've heard Anika is predicted to become very popular in the next few years. I really like your name, BTW.


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

My DD's name is not in the top 1000.

We actually checked the SSA before choosing a name as my prerequisite was that the name could NOT be in the top 1000.









If a name showed up there, it got crossed off our list.

My name isn't in the top 1000 either.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Sophie-- #6.







When we picked it out (years ahead of time







), it was classic, well-known, but not common (and I'm speaking as a teacher who had to nix a TON of names based on every other kid having that name, or being, erm, too memorable







). But now it's EVERYWHERE. But that happened to my mom with my sister Melissa, too-- it got VERY popular the year she used it, and now it's a nice name and not everyone she meets shares it. Whatever! No other name could possibly suit this kid, so it was meant to be


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

we actually used this site to find popular names from 100 years ago and to make sure our kids names were NOT POPULAR. neither are in the top 1000 ever.


----------



## Materfamilias (Feb 22, 2008)

DD -- not in the top 1000 for the last 9 years.


----------



## quantumleap (Apr 13, 2006)

DD is #967, but falling and mostly absent from the top 1000 over the past 50 years.
It is interesting how even "popular" names aren't as widespread anymore just because we've got a greater variety. Oh how I wish though, that Sophie and Madeleine weren't so common though.
Our naming rules are that it must be intuitively spelled (typically the traditional spelling) and uncommon. Harder to do with two different native tongues and two additional adopted languages (French, English, Spanish, Kituba).
I am super curious about all the neat names on here!


----------



## JennTheMomma (Jun 19, 2008)

Hunter is 57.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Thing is, you don't meet that many Williams of any age. I'd rather have my kid be the only "William" at play group than one of several "uniquely" named kids, y'know?

William has gotten extremely popular in my area. I know of 3 under the age of 2.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amylcd* 
William has gotten extremely popular in my area. I know of 3 under the age of 2.









and that's how it goes, isn't it? Do they go by William, or are they "Billy"?


----------



## octobher (Apr 19, 2009)

2 of mine aren't in the top 1000, and one is 444.


----------



## Amylcd (Jun 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 







and that's how it goes, isn't it? Do they go by William, or are they "Billy"?

Two are William, one is "Will".


----------



## Peppermint Poppies (Jan 7, 2007)

DS's name isn't in the top 1000 (we're pretty sure there isn't anyone else with his name, since we kind of made it up).

Child-to-be's name, which will be the same whether boy or girl, isn't listed in the top 1000 names for either male or female. Which is interesting, because in our Australian statistics, it's #97 for boys last year.


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

Well.....

I have a Jakob. Using the traditional spelling (Jacob), it's been #1 since 1999. It was #15 the year he was born, but I didn't know any other Jacobs and I obviously didn't have the Internet back in 1992 to see how popular a name was.

Using his spelling, it was #303 in 2007 and #481 the year he was born.

My other son is Adam, which is waning in popularity. It was #65 in 2007, and #38 the year he was born.

I was not looking for trendy names, but I have an unusual name which I've always hated and have been made fun of about (even now, and I'm almost 40), and I wanted "normal" names for my kids. Their middle names are more unusual, and their last name is waaaaay unusual, so classic first names are a good thing, IMO.


----------



## Super Glue Mommy (Jan 4, 2009)

child 1: 11-50 (most recent) 1-10 birth year
child 2: 1-10 (most recent) 1-10 birth year
child 3: 201-300 (most recent) (doesn't say for his birth year)


----------



## Super Glue Mommy (Jan 4, 2009)

PS: all 3 of my kids "picked" their name. DS1 was almost Michael and it just didn't "feel right" but when we decided on the name we ended up using I just "knew".

DD was almost named Alana. It took me 24 hours after she was born to decide, and we ended up with something completely different. My mom was so disappointed - then her friend had a baby 6 months later and ended up naming the baby Alana...

DS2 we planned on Nicholas, but it didnt feel right, and we figured out his name 3 days after he was born... but I went against my gut feeling on his middle name and I still consider changing it from time to time... his middle name was not his intended middle name I just sense it.


----------



## _betsy_ (Jun 29, 2004)

Trend for DD1's name is losing popularity, though stll in the top 30 names.

Trend for DD2's name is gaining popularity, just broke the Top 50.

DD named herself in DH's dreams long before we were PG or trying. DD2, we picked because we liked it, but it didn't come to us in any inspired sort of way like DD1's name.


----------



## SpringRain (Nov 19, 2001)

DD1 was in the top ten in 2007 and in the top 20 in the year she was born.

DD2 is not in the top 1000 now or at birth.

DS was in the 50'ish range in 2007 (which was also the year of his birth







)


----------



## Agustina (Apr 11, 2009)

not in the 1000 for the last 9 years.. guess thats why my mother in law looked at me in awe when i said 'Jeronimo' hihi


----------



## TwinsTwicePlusTwo (Dec 7, 2008)

You should've made the pole multiple choice, for those of us who have (a lot) more than one kid, lol.

FULL first names:
DD1 - Consistantly at or around #10 for the past twenty years.
DD2 - Not in the top 1000
DS1 - Hangs around 180
DD3 - Around 80
DS2 - Around 100, falling fast
DS3 - Around 600
Name for DS4, who is due in Sept - Not in the top 1000


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

I guess my kids have popular names. Dylan's was 19 the year she was born, but on the boy list. I couldn't find it on the girl list. Ava was 5. I knew that at the time but loved it so I chose it despite the popularity.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

OK, I did it correctly that time. Dylan was 499 for girls the year she was born. Ava still 5.


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *limabean* 
Gosh, how did all those names get so popular if 50% of poll respondents have kids with super uncommon names?









Because there are many more names in the uncommon name group. Plus most people here at MDC are freaks.









My Numbers-
DS- 17
DD1-48
dd2-not in top 1000 for any year listed
dd3-888

All of them are rising in popularity (well except dd2 who is listed yet, but I'm sure it will be there in a year or two!)


----------



## stellarae (Feb 26, 2009)

dd is just over 225 and and ds is just short of 1000


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

My son's name was not ranked at all. His name is Keiran.


----------



## harrietsmama (Dec 10, 2001)

lol both of my kids were not in the top 1000 for the last 9 years according to the link. I guess I escaped my mom's originality faux pas - Heather in 1973, ooh, I'll go look that up #8


----------



## Logan's mommy (Jan 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShadowMoon* 
My son's name was not ranked at all. His name is Keiran.

That was one of the names we were considering for ds2.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

I need multiple options.

Janelle- 482 in 2002, the year she was born, and 400 in 2007
Kincaid-not in the top 1000
Travis-169 in 2007 (he was born in 2007)
River (due next month)-561

So I voted 401+ since it's true 3/4ths of the time.


----------

